

Android Market Tops 400,000 Applications - nextparadigms
http://www.distimo.com/blog/2012_01_google-android-market-tops-400000-applications/

======
antirez
interesting, but I would love to know the amount of applications in iOS /
Android with installation base >= N (with N something like 100). I doubt such
a data is available unfortunately.

However the App store is not making a good job at all trying to help users to
discover "long tail" applications that are well designed and useful. It's all
about stressing the few tops that everybody already know. I hope the Android
market is better in this regard.

~~~
chadr
I can't give you an exact answer, but I can tell you this... out of the
224,133 apps I track in the android market, here is the breakdown of how many
installs they have as of this morning:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/131/installs.csv>

~~~
antirez
thanks! Very interesting. Looks like a non too small percentage of apps
conquerer a pretty large user base...

------
keys1234
My Active installs just jumped last month.

Nov 2010 - 1k

Jan 2010 - 3k

Nov 2010 - 30k

Jan 2011 - 110k and growing by 2k per day

is everyone also encountering this strange jump?

------
maeon3
Two of those 400k Android apps are mine, one is free with ads and restricted,
and the other is paid. So duplicates of the same app have to be considered.
And most of them are junk apps, poorly built, thrown together by some
experimenting devs testing the water... Like me.

~~~
matale
11 are mine and they are all beautiful!!

